# Alpine DRE-A500 likes to eat tweeters



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

I've got one of these cool, old school crossovers. Just taken out of the time capsule and set it up. After a few minutes the right front tweeter blew. I wrote it off to a bad tweeter so I threw another one up there and it also blew. Any idea what is wrong with the unit and how it could be fixed?
TIA


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

You might have some DC at the output. Without any signal or speaker connected, use a multimeter to measure DC at the speaker terminals of your amp.

Do this with and without the crossover installed, i.e. bypass it with an RCA jumper.

If you get DC with the crossover removed, then that's the issue. If there is DC always present, then the amp is bad. Anything lower than about 100mv is ok. Most of the amps I have measured have about 20mv.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------

